# No. 1 sniper killed, the one who hit Jesse Ventura



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Former Navy SEAL & ?American Sniper? Author Chris Kyle Reportedly Killed at TX Lodge | Video | TheBlaze.com
FORMER NAVY SEAL & 'AMERICAN SNIPER' AUTHOR CHRIS KYLE REPORTEDLY KILLED AT TX LODGE
Chris Kyle


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol, I just posted this too. Ah well, double post.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL We did post post within a couple minutes maybe the administrators will take one down doesn't matter to me they can take this one just want the news out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is another time we must wait for the rest of the story. There is more to this one than they are saying right now.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

All I can see is a 25 year old guy was arrested that drove off in there pick up truck. Doesnt mention if they knew each other etc....


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is the report I read

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-sniper-killed-one-who-hit-jesse-ventura.html

Definitely sucks another Patriot just taken out!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Link doesnt work Irish


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The shooter was a PTSD marine so we can bet the politico's will use it to try to wangle legislation to ban PTSD guys from owning guns..


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> While motive has not been not discerned, a 25-year-old man who Kyle was helping and who suffers from post traumatic stress syndrome, is reportedly a person of interest in this case. He was taken into custody near Dallas.


Heres the best info I could find on the shooter. Both the dead were shot in the back. Something does smell but not sure what yet. Prolly gonna have to have someone familiar with the military comment on this as it would fall under the blue vs blue action IMO.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> The shooter was a PTSD marine so we can bet the politico's will use it to try to wangle legislation to ban PTSD guys from owning guns..


They are a day late and a dollar short on that!... Your talking WW2 Vets...Korean War Vets.....Vietnam Vets....Iraq and Afghan Vets...BIG chunk of the population there!

How many do you think would fight instead of give the guns up?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

WW2 vets are farther and fewer between these days sadly. Good men.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

How very sad. My thoughts and Prayers ore for his wife and childred.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Official: Semi-automatic used to kill ex-Navy SEAL - Yahoo! News

Would it be normal for a double homicide to occur at a gunrange and for noone to know until the guy tells his sister ?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

this is another one that sounds way fishy to me.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe this one will work. . . I am pasting the entire URL from the page itself so I dont know why it didnt work

Top Navy SEAL sniper killed on gun range of West Texas resort | Crime and Safety | News ...


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The kills on the rooftop and the 1.2 mile shot have both been aired in TLC docs about snipers. Itleast in hindsight Im gonna say they were him by the descriptions in the article.


----------



## clingmanpa (Jan 28, 2013)

Too sad....a true hero gunned down. He thought I had read that he had a bounty on his head by the terrorists. I hope that's not why this went down.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Official: Semi-automatic used to kill ex-Navy SEAL - Yahoo! News
> 
> Would it be normal for a double homicide to occur at a gunrange and for noone to know until the guy tells his sister ?


The gun range is a huge place. The shooting happened at a remote range that was a mile away from the office. They could have been there by themselves.

The guy who did the shooting was someone with PTSD that Kyle was trying to help. They say that Kyle always tried to help those in need, especially vets.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Leon said:


> this is another one that sounds way fishy to me.


yup, they are prolly going to spin this one to further demonize the li'l black rifle.

I recently had a friendly debate with my accountant who professes to be for gun control
but wants to shoot my guns to decide which is best for him. I asked why he wished to buy
a firearm, he answers for target practice. I ask do you shoot now? He answers no. I told him
that handguns are for killing people, target practice is just that, practice to be prepared to 
hit what you are aiming at. I also told him that he is responsible for where that bullet goes.
I asked him why if you are for gun control are you wanting to buy a fire arm, again target
practice. He then asked why are military rifles allowed to be sold to civilians. That civilians
should only be allowed to own non-military rifles. I then told him, "the AR-15 is the civilian
version... The look on his face was priceless. It was a very positive exchange. We are still 
good friends and we will be shooting "targets" very soon. For a gun control fan, he has his heart 
set on aquiring a weapon that shoots Nato ammo. And he did not learn that from me. It seems 
there are so many in favor of gun control once they acquire a weapon. Sorry to derail this 
thread. I am deeply saddened to know another hero has fallen. God bless our Veterans, Soldiers,
Sailors, Airmen (and women) and Merchant Marines.

punch


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

inceptor said:


> The gun range is a huge place. The shooting happened at a remote range that was a mile away from the office. They could have been there by themselves.
> 
> The guy who did the shooting was someone with PTSD that Kyle was trying to help. They say that Kyle always tried to help those in need, especially vets.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All the guys who filed for disability compensation for PTSD just may be sorry they did that.


----------

